# Free Online PE Course



## Happy (Jun 14, 2011)

I passed the April exam, first time. I have two kids, 1 and 3 years old, full time job and had absolutely no time to be in a scheduled review class of any kind. I spent a touch over $1000 on books and exam fees, and really didn't want to spend anymore on a course.

But, on these boards I found the following review course available for free.

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/PEreview.htm

I just wanted to give it a new shout out. This course isn't the greatest, I skipped some sections since they were no longer on the NCEES exam outline. It is missing many of the new sections. But, it is free and you can review on your own timeline. It really helped me reinforce basic concepts in water and soils that are fundamental and never change, even on a review course that is dated 5+ years.

Cheers!


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 14, 2011)

That was nice of you Happy, thanks. Congrats to you! Good job passing - and passing first try. I know what it's like to have children and study too. My wife and I had our first in July '10. I used to stay late at work and study with some co-workers a few nights a week. My wife said no more to that, she wanted me home to see Kevin grow up. So I just started studying at 10/11pm after the family went to bed until 1/2am. It worked! Survey and 8-hr down, Seismic to go. Anyway, thanks again.


----------

